# Irs 2013



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone guide me as to where I can locate the Coefficients used to calculate Capital Gains on a property sale.
Property purchased in 2005, am considering resale, for a quick sale, will consider setting the price to the level where I am exempt from any capital gain tax. The income gained will not be reinvested.

Also I am preparing my 2013 IRS return, my only income is U.K. Pension, am married, no other dependants. What is the personal allowance before Tax is calculated. Last year (2012) I had a shock at the amount of tax I had to pay, I anticipate this year it will be even worse.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you asking about US taxes, or UK?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Co efficents here Guia Fiscal PwC 2013: IRC: Coeficientes de desvalorização da moeda if you purchased 2005 it's times 1.13 but if you selling below purchase price or your allowable adjustments give you a breakeven or loss no CGT, but profit or loss you must declare the sale in appropiate IRS return.

Not looked up 2013 but it should be in the order 8200€


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

"Not looked up 2013 but it should be in the order 8200€"

Can I ask is that per couple - husband and wife ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but you also have the married coefficient and other things like healthcare insurance


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Regret don't have healthcare insurance.
My only claim is for Medication - in fact all Caixa related health. Can i ask how much is the Married Coefficient


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not how much as such but way calculation is done
If I've now got my head around it all and keeping it very simple
It's Family units total income less personal allowances x tax rate ÷ 2 (couple) or 1 (single person) = tax


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant - thank you - you have it right . I checked this formula for my 2012 tax assessment and it works.
I have been ages trying to get this answer - it is brilliantly simple - once again my thanks.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There is also an IRS deduction for mortgage interest or rent on your primary residence if that applies to you?


----------

